# Milano e i black bloc



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Leggo su tutti i giornali oggi che la questura ha deciso in sinergia con Alfano di non avere un atteggiamento aggressivo con i black bloc e antagonisti, ma di "accompagnare" la loro devastazione cercando di contenerla e limitare i danni messi già in conto.





Cosa mi sta sfuggendo?
Perché accompagnarli e non prenderli a roncolate?
Perché non caricarli, suonarli come dei tamburi e ammanettarli ai bidoni, incendiati, lungo strada?
Cioè.
Accompagnarli?


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

... 18 Marzo ... Frankfurt

Democrazia, senza capitalismo ... 
E non capitalismo senza democrazia.


sienne


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Perchè non viviamo in una cazzo di dittatura?
Perchè mi chiedo io!
Perchè?
.....Ogni 30 anni ci vorrebbe un bel regime per far poi apprezzare quella cosa che si chiama libertà, seguito da un senso civico e di comunità.......


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... 18 Marzo ... Frankfurt
> 
> ...


Non ho capito.
Li c era 'inaugurazione di una sede della banca centrale e la polizia non ha accompagnato i merdoni , mi sembra li abbiano suonati...


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

ma questi sono solo delinquenti comuni incapaci di organizzare manifestazioni come si deve

le manifestazioni possono essere dirompenti anche senza procurare pericolo e danni, per es. la classica torta in faccia, o la schiuma da barba sulle vetrine delle banche, o le Femen, oppure, il top dei top, tutti nudi a sfilare con una freccia sul culo con scritto per es.: vuoi anche questo?? o: la crisi è alle spalle: sono pronto!
con la polizia che riceve l'ordine di requisire mutande e caricare mettendogli almeno quelle, e con i negozianti di intimo che il giorno dopo chiedono il rimborso ad Alfano
bah!


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggo su tutti i giornali oggi che la questura ha deciso in sinergia con Alfano di non avere un atteggiamento aggressivo con i black bloc e antagonisti, ma di "accompagnare" la loro devastazione cercando di contenerla e limitare i danni messi già in conto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per evitare che ci scappi il morto,e che la responsabilità venga attribuita alla polizia e poi passata ai politici, è meglio avere la responsabilità di danni materiali che di vite stroncate


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per evitare che ci scappi il morto,e che la responsabilità venga attribuita alla polizia e poi passata ai politici, è meglio avere la responsabilità di danni materiali che di vite stroncate


Il motivo è quello.


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè non viviamo in una cazzo di dittatura?
> Perchè mi chiedo io!
> Perchè?
> .....Ogni 30 anni ci vorrebbe un bel regime per far poi apprezzare quella cosa che si chiama libertà, seguito da un senso civico e di comunità.......


Non viviamo in una dittatura però se viene permesso ad una masnada di invasati di distruggere le cose degli altri per timore di ritorsioni politiche e strumentalizzazioni la democrazia dovrebbe un po' riprendersi in mano.
Vedi subito come questi tornano alla sacralità della proprietà privata se gli prendi lo smartphone a martellate.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Se venissero suonati come dei tamburi e messi in carcere senza possibilità di nessun avvocato, con sospensione della propria libertà individuale e dei propri diritti, state tranquilli che non lo farebbe nessuno.


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Se venissero suonati come dei tamburi e messi in carcere senza possibilità di nessun avvocato, con sospensione della propria libertà individuale e dei propri diritti, state tranquilli che non lo farebbe nessuno.


Diventerebbero eroi.
C'avrebbero pure ragione.
Con il rischio che lo farebbero anche quelli che qualche ideale ce l'hanno davvero.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Diventerebbero eroi.
> C'avrebbero pure ragione.
> Con il rischio che lo farebbero anche quelli che qualche ideale ce l'hanno davvero.


Ci sono dei momenti in cui il genere umano debba soffrire per capire e migliorarsi.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

FANNO BENE!Giusto così.LA colpa?dei soliti garantisti di merda....
Se caricano e scappa il morto....POLIZIA FASCISTA,POLIZIA MAFIOSA,FACCIAMO DI GIULIANI UN EROE,GLI DEDICHIAMO UNA STRADA,LA MAMMA FINISCE IN PARLAMENTO E DI QUEL SIGNORE CHE STAVA TIRANDO UN ESTINTORE AD UN CARABINIERE NE FACCIAMO UN EROE DI STATO.....

Se non la POLIZIA NON CARICA...e allora che cazzo li paghiamo a fare?che cazzo ci stanno a fare?e si tanto sono pagati per quello no?per prendersi,insulti,sputi,molotov,petardi,bombe carta,tanto SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE NO?TANTO SE SCAPPA IL MORTO IN DIVISA STI CAZZI,UNA MEDAGLIA ALLA MEMORIA ALLA FAMIGLIA,NESSUNA STRADA,NESSUNA MAMMA IN PARLAMENTO....

E allora citta date alla fiamme,macchine bruciate,giusto così signori l'italia merita questo....questa cosa sono anni che la scrivo attirandomi le antipatie di chi scrive che sono un fascistello,che ci vuole il dialogo e intanto...


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> FANNO BENE!Giusto così.LA colpa?dei soliti garantisti di merda....
> Se caricano e scappa il morto....POLIZIA FASCISTA,POLIZIA MAFIOSA,FACCIAMO DI GIULIANI UN EROE,GLI DEDICHIAMO UNA STRADA,LA MAMMA FINISCE IN PARLAMENTO E DI QUEL SIGNORE CHE STAVA TIRANDO UN ESTINTORE AD UN CARABINIERE NE FACCIAMO UN EROE DI STATO.....
> 
> Se non la POLIZIA NON CARICA...e allora che cazzo li paghiamo a fare?che cazzo ci stanno a fare?e si tanto sono pagati per quello no?per prendersi,insulti,sputi,molotov,petardi,bombe carta,tanto SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE NO?TANTO SE SCAPPA IL MORTO IN DIVISA STI CAZZI,UNA MEDAGLIA ALLA MEMORIA ALLA FAMIGLIA,NESSUNA STRADA,NESSUNA MAMMA IN PARLAMENTO....
> ...


Ecco
sono piuttosto d'accordo.
Si è parlato tantissimo di Giuliani, non non si è parlato abbastanza di Raciti.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

manifestare, serve a qualcosa?
Apre un dialogo? 
Non è una presa in giro?

Mi ricordo con tristezza le manifestazioni contro la guerra in Irak ... 
Pacifiche a livello internazionale ... un movimento enorme ... 
Poi ... il NULLA ... voci sparse al vento ... 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ci sono dei momenti in cui il genere umano debba soffrire per capire e migliorarsi.


L'importante è che non soffrano quelli sbagliati
Perché il basso peso specifico degli escrementi, che ne permette il costante galleggiamento, è cosa nota


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per evitare che ci scappi il morto,e che la responsabilità venga attribuita alla polizia e poi passata ai politici, è meglio avere la responsabilità di danni materiali che di vite stroncate





Ecate ha detto:


> Il motivo è quello.


Questo sicuramente.
Ma penso che il vero motivo sia soprattutto quello di evitare un'altra figura di merda colossale come quella della Diaz. Una vergogna di Stato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente.
> Ma penso che il vero motivo sia soprattutto quello di evitare un'altra figura di merda colossale come quella della Diaz. Una vergogna di Stato.
> 
> Buscopann


Il problema è che come ci si muove ci si sbaglia...


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> manifestare, serve a qualcosa?
> Apre un dialogo?
> ...


Le manifestazioni non violente, non hanno mai portato a nulla, l'era di Ghandi è finita. Queste manifestazioni sono solo il dileggio della libertà di espressione. Dileggiano l'uomo, dileggiano l'essere umano. E Oscuro ha ragione da vendere. Poi si concentrano sul poliziotto della Diaz che scrive quello che scrive, ed è lui il cattivo. Mastocazzo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'importante è che non soffrano quelli sbagliati
> Perché il basso peso specifico degli escrementi, che ne permette il costante galleggiamento, è cosa nota


I danni collaterali ci saranno sempre


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Le manifestazioni non violente, non hanno mai portato a nulla, l'era di Ghandi è finita. Queste manifestazioni sono solo il dileggio della libertà di espressione. Dileggiano l'uomo, dileggiano l'essere umano. E Oscuro ha ragione da vendere. Poi si concentrano sul poliziotto della Diaz che scrive quello che scrive, ed è lui il cattivo. Mastocazzo.


Lassa stare la Diaz dai..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che come ci si muove ci si sbaglia...


Non credo.
L'ordine pubblico non è sicuramente materia semplice. Se poi chi dovrebbe garantirlo è pure incompetente siamo a cavallo..
In Inghilterra hanno risolto il problema del tifo violento in poco meno di 10 anni. Questi Holligans che terrorizzavano il Paese e l'Europa intera..Sgominati...La dimostrazione che quando le cose si vogliono fare bene e si fanno bene i risultati si ottengono e anche molto velocemente.

uscopann


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Se venissero suonati come dei tamburi e messi in carcere senza possibilità di nessun avvocato, con sospensione della propria libertà individuale e dei propri diritti, state tranquilli che non lo farebbe nessuno.


Sbagli.
La storia insegna che la repressione dittatoriale ha sempre ottenuto l effetto contrario.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> FANNO BENE!Giusto così.LA colpa?dei soliti garantisti di merda....
> Se caricano e scappa il morto....POLIZIA FASCISTA,POLIZIA MAFIOSA,FACCIAMO DI GIULIANI UN EROE,GLI DEDICHIAMO UNA STRADA,LA MAMMA FINISCE IN PARLAMENTO E DI QUEL SIGNORE CHE STAVA TIRANDO UN ESTINTORE AD UN CARABINIERE NE FACCIAMO UN EROE DI STATO.....
> 
> Se non la POLIZIA NON CARICA...e allora che cazzo li paghiamo a fare?che cazzo ci stanno a fare?e si tanto sono pagati per quello no?per prendersi,insulti,sputi,molotov,petardi,bombe carta,tanto SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE NO?TANTO SE SCAPPA IL MORTO IN DIVISA STI CAZZI,UNA MEDAGLIA ALLA MEMORIA ALLA FAMIGLIA,NESSUNA STRADA,NESSUNA MAMMA IN PARLAMENTO....
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

selfie opportuno e intelligente


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

chissà come metterebbe pure un autografo il proprietario della macchina


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> selfie opportuno e intelligenteView attachment 10115


Il prossimo spero lo facciano in tanti con la sua macchina :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> selfie opportuno e intelligenteView attachment 10115


Orrore.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagli.
> La storia insegna che la repressione dittatoriale ha sempre ottenuto l effetto contrario.


Guarda che l'uomo non è degno della vita, altrimenti staremmo qui a parlare di quanto è bello il sole, e di quanto sono belle le violette e le margheritelle di campo.
Qua ci si scanna. Perchè tendiamo ad odiare e ammazzare il nostro stesso simile e tutto quello che ci circonda.
Dopo ogni dittatura o guerra c'è sempre una pacificazione migliore. Purtroppo tendiamo ad ammazzarci per migliorarci.Non ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lassa stare la Diaz dai..
> 
> Buscopann


Tu c'eri a Genova? Hai visto con i tuoi occhi?Hai qualcuno amico delle forze dell'ordine all'interno della Diaz?Sai di cosa parli?
Perchè a tutte queste domande, io rispondo Si ad ognuna!


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Guarda che l'uomo non è degno della vita, altrimenti staremmo qui a parlare di quanto è bello il sole, e di quanto sono belle le violette e le margheritelle di campo.
> Qua ci si scanna. Perchè tendiamo ad odiare e ammazzare il nostro stesso simile e tutto quello che ci circonda.
> Dopo ogni dittatura o guerra c'è sempre una pacificazione migliore. Purtroppo tendiamo ad ammazzarci per migliorarci.Non ci hai mai pensato?


Hai figli? E desideri una guerra? Sei fuori.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tu c'eri a Genova? Hai visto con i tuoi occhi?Hai qualcuno amico delle forze dell'ordine all'interno della Diaz?Sai di cosa parli?
> Perchè a tutte queste domande, io rispondo Si ad ognuna!


No..non c'ero a Genova.
Non ho amici tra le forse dell'ordine.

So però di cosa parlo. Della Diaz lo sa tutta Europa di cosa si parla. Quindi lascia stare dare. E tutto grazie al fatto che in mezzo ai pestati a sangue c'erano anche due giornalisti. Uno del Resto del Carlino e l'altro di un giornale inglese (ridotto in fin di vita e tenuto esanime a terra sull'asfalto fuori l'entrata della scuola). 
Senza di loro probabilmente si saprebbe molto di meno..e tu potresti delirare in santa pace. Forse..perché poi l'inchiesta ha stabilito cosa fosse avvenuto. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..non c'ero a Genova.
> Non ho amici tra le forse dell'ordine.
> 
> So però di cosa parlo. Della Diaz lo sa tutta Europa di cosa si parla. Quindi lascia stare dare. E tutto grazie al fatto che in mezzo ai pestati a sangue c'erano anche due giornalisti. Uno del Resto del Carlino e l'altro di un giornale inglese (ridotto in fin di vita e tenuto esanime a terra sull'asfalto fuori l'entrata della scuola).
> ...


tutto verissimo.
c'è però anche una parte che riguarda  poliziotti trattati da criminali che sono tutt'altro e che ne sono usciti parecchio ammaccati .


io sì a tutte e due le domande


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto verissimo.
> c'è però anche una parte che riguarda  poliziotti trattati da criminali che sono tutt'altro e che ne sono usciti parecchio ammaccati .
> 
> 
> io sì a tutte e due le domande


Esattamente!


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai figli? E desideri una guerra? Sei fuori.


Sarà meteropatico. Con questo clima un po' ballerino...

Buscopann


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai figli? E desideri una guerra? Sei fuori.


una guerra no, ma una pacifica dittatura si.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

per l'ennesima volta


Avete facce di figli di papà.
Buona razza non mente.
Avete lo stesso occhio cattivo.
Siete paurosi, incerti, disperati
(benissimo) ma sapete anche come essere
prepotenti, ricattatori e sicuri:
prerogative piccoloborghesi, amici.
Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte
coi poliziotti,
io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti!
Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri.
Vengono da periferie, contadine o urbane che siano.
Quanto a me, conosco assai bene
il loro modo di esser stati bambini e ragazzi,
le preziose mille lire, il padre rimasto ragazzo anche lui,
a causa della miseria, che non dà autorità.
La madre incallita come un facchino, o tenera,
per qualche malattia, come un uccellino;
i tanti fratelli, la casupola
tra gli orti con la salvia rossa (in terreni
altrui, lottizzati); i bassi
sulle cloache; o gli appartamenti nei grandi
caseggiati popolari, ecc. ecc.
E poi, guardateli come li vestono: come pagliacci,
con quella stoffa ruvida che puzza di rancio
fureria e popolo. Peggio di tutto, naturalmente,
e lo stato psicologico cui sono ridotti
(per una quarantina di mille lire al mese):
senza più sorriso,
senza più amicizia col mondo,
separati,
esclusi (in una esclusione che non ha uguali);
umiliati dalla perdita della qualità di uomini
per quella di poliziotti ('essere odiati fa odiare).
Hanno vent'anni, la vostra età, cari e care.
Siamo ovviamente d'accordo contro l'istituzione della polizia.
Ma prendetevela contro la Magistratura, e vedrete!
I ragazzi poliziotti
che voi per sacro teppismo (di eletta tradizione
risorgimentale)
di figli di papà, avete bastonato,
appartengono all'altra classe sociale.
A Valle Giulia, ieri, si è cosi avuto un frammento
di lotta di classe: e voi, amici (benché dalla parte
della ragione) eravate i ricchi,
mentre i poliziotti (che erano dalla parte
del torto) erano i poveri. Bella vittoria, dunque,
la vostra! In questi casi,
ai poliziotti si danno i fiori, amici.

di Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> una guerra no, ma una pacifica dittatura si.


oddio


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto verissimo.
> c'è però anche una parte che riguarda  poliziotti trattati da criminali che sono tutt'altro e che ne sono usciti parecchio ammaccati .
> 
> 
> io sì a tutte e due le domande





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Esattamente!


E non siamo capaci di separare le due cose?

O dobbiamo sempre ragionare per assoluti e difendere anche l'indifendibile? 
Io sono disgustato non solo da quello che è avvenuto dentro la Diaz..Ma soprattutto dell'impunità dei protagonisti (che ancora oggi indossano fieri la loro divisa). Ma questa gente non ha una coscienza porca troia?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E non siamo capaci di separare le due cose?
> 
> O dobbiamo sempre ragionare per assoluti e difendere anche l'indifendibile?
> Io sono disgustato non solo da quello che è avvenuto dentro la Diaz..Ma soprattutto dell'impunità dei protagonisti (che ancora oggi indossano fieri la loro divisa). Ma questa gente non ha una coscienza porca troia?
> ...


no, no, separiamo
ho pure postato sul blog le carriere indegne di questi colpevoli


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tu c'eri a Genova? Hai visto con i tuoi occhi?Hai qualcuno amico delle forze dell'ordine all'interno della Diaz?Sai di cosa parli?
> Perchè a tutte queste domande, io rispondo Si ad ognuna!


Rispondo si ad ognuna pure io e alla Diaz é stata fatta  una porcata.


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> una guerra no, ma una pacifica dittatura si.


Eccone un altro, come se ci fossero dittature pacifiche.
Un bel po di tempo in qualche dittatura la prescriverei come medicina d'urto. Per cominciare una bella sforbiciata alla libertà di parola e via i post scomodi anzi una visitina a casa per vedere se nascondo le molotov in dispensa


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Io scindo perfettamente le tre cose :
Poliziotti che non centrano un cazzo
Poliziotti Infami
Manifestanti da mettere al muro


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

Poi ci fosse uno che fosse cresciuto in una dittatura e sapesse di cosa parla eh


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Eccone un altro, come se ci fossero dittature pacifiche.
> Un bel po di tempo in qualche dittatura la prescriverei come medicina d'urto. Per cominciare una bella sforbiciata alla libertà di parola e via i post scomodi anzi una visitina a casa per vedere se nascondo le molotov in dispensa


Da me non troveresti nessuna molotov e nessun arma. Non mi troveresti nemmeno a manifestare.
Ma mi troveresti d'accordo sulle prime due righe e ci aggiungo che la libertà di voto dovrebbe essere solo per alcuni.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Poi ci fosse uno che fosse cresciuto in una dittatura e sapesse di cosa parla eh


E lo sapevo io........


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Da me non troveresti nessuna molotov e nessun arma. Non mi troveresti nemmeno a manifestare.
> Ma mi troveresti d'accordo sulle prime due righe e ci aggiungo che la libertà di voto dovrebbe essere solo per alcuni.


Magari ti ritrovi in una dittatura dove non comandano gli amici tuoi e le molotov le fanno trovare o semplicemente vieni considerato TU non degno di votare ne di decidere un cazzo e decidono tutto loro contro le tue idee e interessi.
Almeno che vuoi candidarti come dittatore tu ma allora fa attenzione ai collaboratori che il mondo è pieno di Cassii e Bruttii


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E lo sapevo io........


?


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

Una dittatura pacifica non lo è mai
può sembrarlo se reprime molto duro
Una dittatura ha fisiologicamente bisogno di limitare la libertà di pensiero e di entrare nel privato del cittadino
ha bisogno del moralismo e della retorica
del nemico e del modello
io 'sta merda non la voglio


----------



## Ecate (2 Maggio 2015)

Mi basterebbe una democrazia meno influenzata dalla demagogia


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

lasciamo stare le dittature, per favore. Basta dare un'occhiata alla Spagna. 
Sussiste ancora una memoria storica imposta ... va bon, lasciamo stare ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Poi ci fosse uno che fosse cresciuto in una dittatura e sapesse di cosa parla eh


Se qualcuno vuole provare cosa è una dittatura non ha altro da fare che trasferirsi, vendere quello che possiede ed andare ad assaggiare la vita dove ci sono dittature. Vuole pace e ordine, bene, vada a cercarseli.

E smetterla di rompere il cazzo e criticare le brutte, sporche, imperfette democrazie che gli consentono anche di sparare la montagna di cazzate che ha nel cervello.

A scoraggiare non è l'ignoranza ruspante di molti, è la malafede vigliacca di chi continua imperterrito a sputare nel piatto in cui mangia, persone che non hanno contribuito punto a migliorare nel loro piccolo o possibile la società in cui vivono, parolai professionisti, ipocriti ed imbelli.


----------



## drusilla (2 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se qualcuno vuole provare cosa è una dittatura non ha altro da fare che trasferirsi, vendere quello che possiede ed andare ad assaggiare la vita dove ci sono dittature. Vuole pace e ordine, bene, vada a cercarseli.
> 
> E smetterla di rompere il cazzo e criticare le brutte, sporche, imperfette democrazie che gli consentono anche di sparare la montagna di cazzate che ha nel cervello.
> 
> A scoraggiare non è l'ignoranza ruspante di molti, è la malafede vigliacca di chi continua imperterrito a sputare nel piatto in cui mangia, persone che non hanno contribuito punto a migliorare nel loro piccolo o possibile la società in cui vivono, parolai professionisti, ipocriti ed imbelli.


Grazie si esistere, spleen, ecate e sienne! credevo di dover andare a curarmi,  l'ultima dei mohicani.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se qualcuno vuole provare cosa è una dittatura non ha altro da fare che trasferirsi, vendere quello che possiede ed andare ad assaggiare la vita dove ci sono dittature. Vuole pace e ordine, bene, vada a cercarseli.


Facile, molto facile. Quindi per avere unpò di ordine, un pò di civiltà dovrei andare altrove dove c'è una dittatura. Ottima soluzione, invece di risolvere i problemi qui, non li risolviamo. Anzi.


spleen ha detto:


> E smetterla di rompere il cazzo e criticare le brutte, sporche, imperfette democrazie che gli consentono anche di sparare la montagna di cazzate che ha nel cervello.


Io critico qualsiasi cosa che ho voglia di criticare anche fosse una dittatura, le democrazie oltre ad essere oramai imperfette, a mio modesto parere, saranno sicuramente sostituite da qualcos'altro. Proprio perchè imperfette. 


spleen ha detto:


> A scoraggiare non è l'ignoranza ruspante di molti, è la malafede vigliacca di chi continua imperterrito a sputare nel piatto in cui mangia, persone che non hanno contribuito punto a migliorare nel loro piccolo o possibile la società in cui vivono, parolai professionisti, ipocriti ed imbelli.


Questa è un illazione,perchè non mi conosci e non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme. Io sputo dove cazzo mi pare, perchè ogni santo giorno cerco di migliorare quello che c'è intorno a me, e contribuisco a livello sociale non poco. Non devo certo andarti a spiegare cosa faccio e chi sono nel mio modesto piccolo. Ma non sono un leone da tastiera dove critico e come dici tu, sputo nel piatto,quello che dico, faccio stanne certo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

La difesa accorata della democrazia, quella stessa democrazia, caro spleen, che noi tutti amiamo e odiamo, ci ha portato a quello che vedi a Milano.
Tutti che online che si indignano, quando vedono queste immagini, o quando vedono un piliziotto che non fa il proprio dovere e fa l'infame. Ma chi usufruisce della democrazia dov'è? Cosa fa? Oscuro ha ragione da vendere.
Quella stessa democrazia che ti permette di offendere tramite forum a chi, non solo non ti ha offeso, ma è sempre stato educato. Perchè io riesco negli scontri arcigni e duri a confrontarmi. Ma se proprio deve scapparmi di dare del coglione serio a qualcuno, cerco sempre ci circuirlo con le parole e portarcelo per mano.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi basterebbe una democrazia meno influenzata dalla demagogia


Impossibile! Il popolo è minorenne, e nella maggior parte dei casi, incapace di badare a se stesso! E facile da circuire, questo è dato dalle differenze sociali. Tu attualmente stai sul pc a scrivere su questo forum, hai avuto un istruzione e sei nata in Europa. Sei nata forse negli anni '70 , educazione diversa da quelli venuto dopo di te. Hai avuto modo di vedere la nascita del digitale e vederne le differenze. In Italia vi sono differenti fasce sociali che culturalmente non sono in grado o meno di badare a se stessi. Vi sono disoccupati, esodati, analfabeti funzionali, poveri, religiosi ferventi, extracomunitari regolari e irregolari che non hanno avuto un istruzione decente, non possono accedere a informazioni che gli possa dare un giudizio oggettivo su argomenti che possano interessargli a livello di cosa pubblica. L'ambiente che ci circonda ci forma e ci fa essere quello che siamo.
La democrazia in cui viviamo è rappresentativa e non diretta come vorrebbero i Grillini (una sorta di oligarchia). La rappresentatività fa parte della nostra cultura, e la dignità e la responsabilità del rappresentante è morta da tempo.


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Facile, molto facile. Quindi per avere unpò di ordine, un pò di civiltà dovrei andare altrove dove c'è una dittatura. Ottima soluzione, invece di risolvere i problemi qui, non li risolviamo. Anzi.
> 
> Io critico qualsiasi cosa che ho voglia di criticare anche fosse una dittatura, le democrazie oltre ad essere oramai imperfette, a mio modesto parere, saranno sicuramente sostituite da qualcos'altro. Proprio perchè imperfette.
> 
> Questa è un illazione,perchè non mi conosci e non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme. Io sputo dove cazzo mi pare, perchè ogni santo giorno cerco di migliorare quello che c'è intorno a me, e contribuisco a livello sociale non poco. Non devo certo andarti a spiegare cosa faccio e chi sono nel mio modesto piccolo. Ma non sono un leone da tastiera dove critico e come dici tu, sputo nel piatto,quello che dico, faccio stanne certo.


Visto che tu scrivi quello che ti pare anche io lo faccio.
Neanche tu mi conosci e nessuno ti ha chiesto di spiegare un cazzo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto che tu scrivi quello che ti pare anche io lo faccio.
> Neanche tu mi conosci e nessuno ti ha chiesto di spiegare un cazzo.


E allora siamo pari!


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E allora siamo pari!


Cosa hai, dieci anni?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Scriviamo il finale di questa storia.
11 agenti feriti.macchine incendiate,vetrine distrutte,una città ferita,e la polizia che ha contenuto.....
A voi sembra gi sembra giusto?vi sembra democrazia?giusto che teppisti vestiti di nero,con il passamontagna,facciano danni,passandola liscia?SOLO qualche carica di alleggerimento,e qualche lacrimogeno...!Cosa sembra giusto a me?stai incendiando una macchina?si carica e ti vengo a prendere,distruggi una vetrina,ti carico e ti vengo a prendere,e se vola una manganellata pazienza.Una volta presi in galera...per una decina di anni....e sti cazzi di quelli che scriveranno stato fascista,polizia fascista,fata libero,oscuro libero,LIBERO UN CAZZO.Manca la volontà politica di fare una cosa del genere,e allora la polizia,il funzionario è nel mezzo e dopo le stronzate di genova ancora peggio.E allora testa bassa e subire....COMPLIMENTI.


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scriviamo il finale di questa storia.
> 11 agenti feriti.macchine incendiate,vetrine distrutte,una città ferita,e la polizia che ha contenuto.....
> A voi sembra gi sembra giusto?vi sembra democrazia?giusto che teppisti vestiti di nero,con il passamontagna,facciano danni,passandola liscia?SOLO qualche carica di alleggerimento,e qualche lacrimogeno...!Cosa sembra giusto a me?stai incendiando una macchina?si carica e ti vengo a prendere,distruggi una vetrina,ti carico e ti vengo a prendere,e se vola una manganellata pazienza.Una volta presi in galera...per una decina di anni....e sti cazzi di quelli che scriveranno stato fascista,polizia fascista,fata libero,oscuro libero,LIBERO UN CAZZO.Manca la volontà politica di fare una cosa del genere,e allora la polizia,il funzionario è nel mezzo e dopo le stronzate di genova ancora peggio.E allora testa bassa e subire....COMPLIMENTI.


Condivido, la polizia dovrebbe essere sottoposta solo alla legge stessa, (vedi es. i fatti di Baltimora di questi giorni, dove 6 polizziotti sono stati incriminati).
E' la politica di m.... che fa' diventare Giuliani un martire e per contro giustifica l'ingiustificabile della Diaz.
La questione in effetti sarebbe molto più semplice, in un paese che volesse essere normale.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa hai, dieci anni?


Mi piace avere 10 anni, agli adulti dà ma molto fastidio!


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mi piace avere 10 anni, agli adulti dà ma molto fastidio!


No, sono i discorsi da adulti che danno fastidio a te.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Spleen*



spleen ha detto:


> Condivido, la polizia dovrebbe essere sottoposta solo alla legge stessa, (vedi es. i fatti di Baltimora di questi giorni, dove 6 polizziotti sono stati incriminati).
> E' la politica di m.... che fa' diventare Giuliani un martire e per contro giustifica l'ingiustificabile della Diaz.
> La questione in effetti sarebbe molto più semplice, in un paese che volesse essere normale.



Si ma non solo la polizia.Fata faceva l'esempio del poliziotto che è stato sospeso per aver scritto che rifarebbe quello che ha fatto al g8.Faccio una premessa,a me i sindacalisti stanno sul cazzo di default,cosa mia,anche sbagliata,lui può pensare quello che vuole,ma è stata INOPPORTUNO,perchè la polizia in quell'occasione HA sbagliato e bisogna avere l'onestà di ammetterlo.E con la stessa onestà bisogna scrivere che le forze dell'ordine NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE TUTELATE DA QUESTO STATO,e NON CI SONO REGOLE DI INGAGGIO CHIARE.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma non solo la polizia.Fata faceva l'esempio del poliziotto che è stato sospeso per aver scritto che rifarebbe quello che ha fatto al g8.Faccio una premessa,a me i sindacalisti stanno sul cazzo di default,cosa mia,anche sbagliata,lui può pensare quello che vuole,ma è stata INOPPORTUNO,perchè la polizia in quell'occasione HA sbagliato e bisogna avere l'onestà di ammetterlo.E con la stessa onestà bisogna scrivere che le forze dell'ordine NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE TUTELATE DA QUESTO STATO,e NON CI SONO REGOLE DI INGAGGIO CHIARE.


Per me non è sufficiente ammettere che si è sbagliato (quello lo sa chiunque) e magari nell'eventualità porgere le solite scuse ipocrite di merda.
Io voglio vedere puniti i responsabili. E sta gente deve togliersi la divisa. Capisco che tra la gente comune ci siano anche i delinquenti. È proprio per questo che esistono le forze dell'ordine. È inaccettabile che ve ne siano in Polizia e seduti in Parlamento. Soprattutto quando ti sei accorto che lo sono.

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma non solo la polizia.Fata faceva l'esempio del poliziotto che è stato sospeso per aver scritto che rifarebbe quello che ha fatto al g8.Faccio una premessa,a me i sindacalisti stanno sul cazzo di default,cosa mia,anche sbagliata,lui può pensare quello che vuole,ma è stata INOPPORTUNO,perchè la polizia in quell'occasione HA sbagliato e bisogna avere l'onestà di ammetterlo.E con la stessa onestà bisogna scrivere che le forze dell'ordine NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE TUTELATE DA QUESTO STATO,e NON CI SONO REGOLE DI INGAGGIO CHIARE.


E' chiaro, e lo sai che purtroppo parlo con cognizione di causa.
Anche io vedo con rabbia i fatti di Milano di ieri sera, poi però mi chiedo cosa si dovrebbe fare, come si dovrebbe affrontare la cosa, perchè penso e spero che questo ci aiuti a vedere meglio dentro al futuro che dovremmo costruire,
perchè regredire dando adito e sfogo solo alla propria rabbia, dopo un poco son quasi sicuro che non porterebbe da nessuna parte, ci tirerebbe indietro.
Non so' spiegarmi meglio, non so' se hai percepito quello che intendo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Per me non è sufficiente ammettere che si è sbagliato (quello lo sa chiunque) e magari nell'eventualità porgere le solite scuse ipocrite di merda.
> Io voglio vedere puniti i responsabili. E sta gente deve togliersi la divisa. Capisco che tra la gente comune ci siano anche i delinquenti. È proprio per questo che esistono le forze dell'ordine. È inaccettabile che ve ne siano in Polizia e seduti in Parlamento. Soprattutto quando ti sei accorto che lo sono.
> 
> Buscopann



Sono d'accordo e sai perchè?perchè se  fossi un poliziotto... non vorrei essere confuso con certi poliziotti,che infangano un intero corpo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



spleen ha detto:


> E' chiaro, e lo sai che purtroppo parlo con cognizione di causa.
> Anche io vedo con rabbia i fatti di Milano di ieri sera, poi però mi chiedo cosa si dovrebbe fare, come si dovrebbe affrontare la cosa, perchè penso e spero che questo ci aiuti a vedere meglio dentro al futuro che dovremmo costruire,
> perchè regredire dando adito e sfogo solo alla propria rabbia, dopo un poco son quasi sicuro che non porterebbe da nessuna parte, ci tirerebbe indietro.
> Non so' spiegarmi meglio, non so' se hai percepito quello che intendo.



Manca la  volontà politica.Attualmente si preferisce far subire la cittadinanza e la polizia...vedremo dove si va a finire....


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per me non è sufficiente ammettere che si è sbagliato (quello lo sa chiunque) e magari nell'eventualità porgere le solite scuse ipocrite di merda.
> Io voglio vedere puniti i responsabili. E sta gente deve togliersi la divisa. Capisco che tra la gente comune ci siano anche i delinquenti. È proprio per questo che esistono le forze dell'ordine. *È inaccettabile che ve ne siano in Polizia e seduti in Parlamento. Soprattutto quando ti sei accorto che lo sono.*
> 
> Buscopann


anzi, proprio per tutelare  chi fa da sempre il proprio lavoro onestamente


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, sono i discorsi da adulti che danno fastidio a te.


Hai ragione, specchio riflesso!


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

ma un'inchiesta sul prefetto di milano, no? da quanto tempo si aspettavano 'sti stronzi, da quanto lo si sapeva? controlli preventivi zero... prevenzione zero.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fantastica ha detto:


> ma un'inchiesta sul prefetto di milano, no? da quanto tempo si aspettavano 'sti stronzi, da quanto lo si sapeva? controlli preventivi zero... prevenzione zero.


Non è così semplice!


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido, la polizia dovrebbe essere sottoposta solo alla legge stessa, (vedi es. i fatti di Baltimora di questi giorni, dove 6 polizziotti sono stati incriminati).
> E' la politica di m.... che fa' diventare Giuliani un martire e per contro giustifica l'ingiustificabile della Diaz.
> La questione in effetti sarebbe molto più semplice, in un paese che volesse essere normale.


Quotissimo


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma non solo la polizia.Fata faceva l'esempio del poliziotto che è stato sospeso per aver scritto che rifarebbe quello che ha fatto al g8.Faccio una premessa,a me i sindacalisti stanno sul cazzo di default,cosa mia,anche sbagliata,lui può pensare quello che vuole,ma è stata INOPPORTUNO,perchè la polizia in quell'occasione HA sbagliato e bisogna avere l'onestà di ammetterlo.E con la stessa onestà bisogna scrivere che le forze dell'ordine NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE TUTELATE DA QUESTO STATO,e NON CI SONO REGOLE DI INGAGGIO CHIARE.


Stra quoto


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è così semplice!


Capisco. Ma succede solo in Italia?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma succede solo in Italia?



Si!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Stra quoto



Stai bene?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si!


E per te sono le regole di ingaggio poco chiare?
Perché, vedi, io invece sospetto qualche pateracchio: forse 'sti stronzi fanno comodo a qualcuno, o sono di qualcuno...
Esagero?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> E per te sono le regole di ingaggio poco chiare?
> Perché, vedi, io invece sospetto qualche pateracchio: forse 'sti stronzi fanno comodo a qualcuno, o sono di qualcuno...
> Esagero?


Nn è che esageri,e che ai politici fa comodo così....!


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nn è che esageri,e che ai politici fa comodo così....!


Cioè a qualche "politico" fa piacere che ci sia una massa di stronzi che spacca. Allora il prefetto di Milano avrebbe qualcosa da spiegare.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai bene?


Sì.
Io sono contro la violenza e aborro ogni dimostrazione di forza, ma qui é difesa.
incendi macchine e spacchi vetrine e la polizia ha avuto l' ordine di 'contenere'  è non caricare?
Minchia c é un limite a tutto.
E da che mondo é mondo se io incendio una macchina sono un teppista e come tale vado trattato.

E su Giuliani ho sempre espresso il mio pensiero.
Se mi vieni addosso con un estintore in mezzo al G8 e io sono dentro una camionetta circondato  dal delirio...beh...
Tu no estintore, io no pistola.

E ribadisco anche sulla Diaz.
li é stata una vera porcata ed é indecente che ci siano voluti anni per arrivarci.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè a qualche "politico" fa piacere che ci sia una massa di stronzi che spacca. Allora il prefetto di Milano avrebbe qualcosa da spiegare.


Avrebbero qualcosa da spiegare tutti mi sa.
Ma proprio tutti.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè a qualche "politico" fa piacere che ci sia una massa di stronzi che spacca. Allora il prefetto di Milano avrebbe qualcosa da spiegare.



Fanta è una questione di equilibri.provo a spiegarti:al governo c'è il centro sinistra giusto?se dal centro sinistra arriva l'input che non si deve più tollerare,che si deve reagire,che non è accettabile,che la polizia deve reagire cosa succederebbe?che buona parte dell'elettorato del contro sinistra,i centri sociali,la vecchia nomenclatura della sinistra si ribellerebbe..e perderebbero consensi,capito?E allora conviene a tutti così...per ora....


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fanta è una questione di equilibri.provo a spiegarti:al governo c'è il centro sinistra giusto?se dal centro sinistra arriva l'input che non si deve più tollerare,che si deve reagire,che non è accettabile,che la polizia deve reagire cosa succederebbe?che buona parte dell'elettorato del contro sinistra,i centri sociali,la vecchia nomenclatura della sinistra si ribellerebbe..e perderebbero consensi,capito?E allora conviene a tutti così...per ora....


Peró quando c era il governo di destra le cose non andavano mica meglio...
E secondo me non é un problema di destra o sinistra, proprio di teste marce nei posti chiave di questa ridicola Italia.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Peró quando c era il governo di destra le cose non andavano mica meglio...
> E secondo me non é un problema di destra o sinistra, proprio di teste marce nei posti chiave di questa ridicola Italia.



Si,anche questo è vero.De Gennaro dov'è?chi la ha messo dov'è?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,anche questo è vero.De Gennaro dov'è?chi la ha messo dov'è?


Caso clamoroso, in effetti.

Comunque, per la cronaca, c'è chi sostiene che il non reagire sia stata una mossa intelligente. Ha evitato che questi stronzi potessero urlare "Ecco! Avete visto, ancora una Diaz!, ecc. ecc.".

Lo dico per dovere di cronaca. Cioè, politicamente potrebbe non essere stata affatto una mossa scema, al contrario.
Con questo non difendo Alfano, ma oggi nessuno in Italia plaude a questi stronzi. Il disprezzo è unanime.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Caso clamoroso, in effetti.
> 
> Comunque, per la cronaca, c'è chi sostiene che il non reagire sia stata una mossa intelligente. Ha evitato che questi stronzi potessero urlare "Ecco! Avete visto, ancora una Diaz!, ecc. ecc.".
> 
> ...



I danni li paghiamo noi,e chi li ha fatti resta impunito....r RISUCCEDERà....succede ogni domenica allo stadio....


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Caso clamoroso, in effetti.
> 
> Comunque, per la cronaca, c'è chi sostiene che il non reagire sia stata una mossa intelligente. Ha evitato che questi stronzi potessero urlare "Ecco! Avete visto, ancora una Diaz!, ecc. ecc.".
> 
> ...


Sì,  posso capirlo ma la cosa mi inquieta ancora di piú.
Perché se la polizia é costretta a non intervenire per "paura" di un altro caso Giuliani,  beh...
Stiamo messi peggio di quanto sembri.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Sì,  posso capirlo ma la cosa mi inquieta ancora di piú.
> Perché se la polizia é costretta a non intervenire per "paura" di un altro caso Giuliani,  beh...
> Stiamo messi peggio di quanto sembri.



Esatto.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sì,  posso capirlo ma la cosa mi inquieta ancora di piú.
> Perché se la polizia é costretta a non intervenire per "paura" di un altro caso Giuliani,  beh...
> Stiamo messi peggio di quanto sembri.


Eravamo messi peggio quando c'erano dei tifosi di queste merde. Che siamo messi bene, decisamente no. 
Ma meno peggio del G8 sicuramente sì.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

http://www.ilpost.it/2015/05/02/rob...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ilpost+(Il+Post+-+HP)


Meno male che é stato un successo...


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.ilpost.it/2015/05/02/rob...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ilpost+(Il+Post+-+HP)
> 
> 
> Meno male che é stato un successo...


eh, però siamo tuuuuuutti indignati. Questo è il significato di "successo". E l'hai ben capito anche tu, va là.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> eh, però siamo tuuuuuutti indignati. Questo è il significato di "successo". E l'hai ben capito anche tu, va là.:singleeye:



Pensa a quei poveri proprietari delle macchine....con il nostro sdegno ci si puliscono il culo....ma tanto siamo italiani no?che cazzo c'è frega?mica erano nostre le auto?


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2015)

Avere un morto il giorno dell'inaugurazione sarebbe stato.brutto.

Autorizzare  quel corteo un invito a nozze!


----------



## Fantastica (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa a quei poveri proprietari delle macchine....con il nostro sdegno ci si puliscono il culo....ma tanto siamo italiani no?che cazzo c'è frega?mica erano nostre le auto?


Veramente io ho letto solo paginate di solidarietà ai Milanesi e insulti contro questi. E' l'opinione pubblica. Dopo il G8 non c'era mica tutta 'sta gara di solidarietà mi pare.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente io ho letto solo paginate di solidarietà ai Milanesi e insulti contro questi. E' l'opinione pubblica. Dopo il G8 non c'era mica tutta 'sta gara di solidarietà mi pare.



Si,e con la solidarietà non ti ci ripaghi l'auto e i danni.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Grazie si esistere, spleen, ecate e sienne! credevo di dover andare a curarmi,  l'ultima dei mohicani.


Quoto te e loro.
In questi giorni ho letto esaltazioni fasciste che fanno rabbrividire che per tre auto bruciate esaltano tutto quello che è costata la dittatura.
Ma è inutile discutere.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Ma questo?

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2015/05/02/news/no_expo_disabile-113361925/?rss


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per l'ennesima volta
> 
> 
> Avete facce di figli di papà.
> ...


oddio, non credo proprio che questi delinquenti siano figli di papà, tra l'altro la classe media borghese di una volta in pratica non esiste più, anzi oggi i figli di papà con almeno un minimo di sale in zucca devono stare ben attenti a non perdere tutto, come i loro padri!
e tornando ancora indietro nel tempo, quando era in programma la visita del re in qualche città si usava mettere preventivamente in prigione gli anarchici e qualche testa calda, ora i tempi sono cambiati, ma io trovo abbastanza ridicolo leggere DOPO sui giornali che questi delinquenti si sono organizzati via web...ma va?? allora diamo più tecnologia e più risorse alle forze dell'ordine per la prevenzione su più larga scala, mi sembra una strada veramente importante da percorrere


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> oddio, non credo proprio che questi delinquenti siano figli di papà, tra l'altro la classe media borghese di una volta in pratica non esiste più, anzi oggi i figli di papà con almeno un minimo di sale in zucca devono stare ben attenti a non perdere tutto, come i loro padri!
> e tornando ancora indietro nel tempo, quando era in programma la visita del re in qualche città si usava mettere preventivamente in prigione gli anarchici e qualche testa calda, ora i tempi sono cambiati, ma io trovo abbastanza ridicolo leggere DOPO sui giornali che questi delinquenti si sono organizzati via web...ma va?? allora diamo più tecnologia e più risorse alle forze dell'ordine per la prevenzione su più larga scala, mi sembra una strada veramente importante da percorrere


Campa cavallo.
Abbiamo un ignoranza tecnologica che nemmeno il Burundi, oltre ad avere delle reti internet che fanno ridere i polli e poi se ci metti anche che sono almeno 10 anni che tentano di imbavagliare internet con la scusa della prevenzione esattamente come a  cicli alterni fanno con le intercettazioni telefoniche...
Beh...


Aiuto


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Campa cavallo.
> Abbiamo un ignoranza tecnologica che nemmeno il Burundi, oltre ad avere delle reti internet che fanno ridere i polli e poi se ci metti anche che sono almeno 10 anni che tentano di imbavagliare internet con la scusa della prevenzione esattamente come a  cicli alterni fanno con le intercettazioni telefoniche...
> Beh...
> 
> ...


no imbavagliare internet, ma indagare: del resto da qualche parte bisogna pur incominciare... e per es. le tende a parco Trenno secondo me andavano minimo perquisite e non mi risulta che vi si possa campeggiare...e le case occupate, lì il problema è a monte, ma possibile che l'aler abbandoni un sacco  di edilizia pubblica? qui si tratta di fiumi di denaro sparito o mal gestito, che avrebbe dovuto sostenere il diritto alla casa popolare per chi ne ha bisogno e al contempo il dovere di usare bene i soldi dei contribuenti che pagano le tasse anche per il sociale
boh secondo me si è perso molto il concetto di res publica, non fa più incazzare la negazione e la mala gestio, e poi abbiamo questi risultati


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E per te sono le regole di ingaggio poco chiare?
> Perché, vedi, io invece sospetto qualche pateracchio: *forse 'sti stronzi fanno comodo a qualcuno, o sono di qualcuno...*
> *Esagero*?


Ecco appunto... non esageri per niente. La polizia ha fatto bene a non intervenire, parchè quelli non sono semplici manifestanti un po' esagitati... quelli cercavano il morto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ecco appunto... non esageri per niente. La polizia ha fatto bene a non intervenire, parchè quelli non sono semplici manifestanti un po' esagitati... quelli cercavano il morto.



Si,e i danni chi li paga?


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e i danni chi li paga?


le assicurazioni e noi, visto che la regione intende farsene carico... lo sai no, che sono infiltrati. Se si è deciso di non intervenire è perchè si sapeva bene che andavano a cercare rogne grosse. Meglio qualche auto bruciata e vetrina rotta che un paio di poliziotti morti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Ah certo quando muore l'agente sti gran cazzi...ma se dovesse morire il povero black block....ma che bel paese questo....


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo quando muore l'agente sti gran cazzi...ma se dovesse morire il povero black block....ma che bel paese questo....


appunto, quindi visto l'andazzo generale molto meglio non intervenire.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> appunto, quindi visto l'andazzo generale molto meglio non intervenire.



Si,ma il futuro può essere non intervenire mai?


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma il futuro può essere non intervenire mai?


No, ma visto il presente hanno deciso per il meglio, secondo me. Sapevano cosa sarebbe successo, quelle merde nere sono brave a pianificare questi casini.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, ma visto il presente hanno deciso per il meglio, secondo me. Sapevano cosa sarebbe successo, quelle merde nere sono brave a pianificare questi casini.


Dopo aver letto un po' sono d accordo con te.
Hanno fatto bene a non intervenire.
Un altro eroe alla giuliani proprio no.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo quando muore l'agente sti gran cazzi...ma se dovesse morire il povero black block....*ma che bel paese questo*....


di merda, aggiungerei


----------



## zadig (4 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> di merda, aggiungerei


questo lo usavo come avatar tempo fa:






E comunque, oltre ad essere un bel paese di merda, è pure quello che viene definita "la vigna der cojone".
Leggi questo,. è uno dei tanti esempi: http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...nto-preso-e-liberato-ha-lepatite-1098198.html


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

fantastico :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

*vabbè*

A quella manifestazione non sono andata perché non condivido le premesse ma sono andata a molte manifestazioni che sono state raccontate in modo diverso da come sono andate nella realtà.
Ma proprio molte.
Anche per questo motivo ho deciso che la manifestazione in sé non sia più uno strumento valido per esprimere dissenso o diffondere le proprie idee. Non sono un'ideologa né un'organizzatrice e non sono in grado di escogitare altre modalità.
Però mi sembra ingenuo pensare di avere un quadro completo degli eventi che consenta di esprimere giudizi generali su fatti cruenti che fortunatamente non si sono verificati e che restano nel campo delle ipotesi.
Porto come esempio il pirlotto, ormai famoso.
Il ragazzotto è stato intervistato dal TGCOM. Io penso che non sia stato l'unico intervistato.
Non credo che sia improbabile che siano state raccolte molte voci diverse sia serie che avranno illustrato motivazioni, più o meno condivisibili, contro l'expo, il mercato internazionale del cibo, la formazione dei prezzi, lo sfruttamento delle risorse umane e naturali ecc. Ci saranno stati pacifisti. Ci saranno magari anche stati sostenitori di modalità violente ecc.
Eppure tra l'abbondante documentazione è stato scelto quello.
Certo faceva notizia: un ragazzo, ignorante, sprovveduto, inconsapevole della gravità di ciò che dice fa notizia, fa ridere e  suscita rabbia.
Ma è evidentemente rappresentativo dei giovani  (pacifici o violenti) quanto erano rappresentative delle ragazze italiane le due coatte che qualche anno fa avevano spopolato sul web dicendo che avrebbero passato la giornata in spiaggia e si sarebbero fatte un calippo.
Mi sembra quantomeno incauto scatenarsi.
A me è piaciuta la manifestazione di ieri "nessuno tocchi Milano" ma forse la pulizia non consiste solo nel non avere scritte sui muri delle case eleganti del centro ma anche nell'evitare infiltrazioni mafiose e corruzione.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto un po' sono d accordo con te.
> Hanno fatto bene a non intervenire.
> Un altro eroe alla giuliani proprio no.


Può darsi in effetti.
Ma il problema di fondo in questi casi non è la reazione all'evento, ma il fatto che l'evento abbia potuto aver luogo con estrema facilità.

E in Italia abbiamo una storia abbastanza vergognosa da questo punto di vista.
E forse una concezione troppo permissiva nei riguardi della libertà di manifestare.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Orrore.


Ma no dai... è una bella topa. 

Ps a me la macchina l'hanno bruciata i mafiosi giustappunto in una lotta per il mercato dello spaccio. È andata a fuoco per effetto collaterale. Quella a fianco era imbottita di cocaina.  E non gliene è fregato niente a nessuno. Carabinieri compresi. Neppure delle mie denunce prima...


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2015)

Lo sapete che in Germania ad Amburgo e a Berlino è emergenza auto bruciate da giovani disadattati? Tanto da costituire spot elettorale. Da anni. E non riescono a risolvere il problema... a chi si lamenta dell'Italia ricordo che i black bloc hanno colpito ovunque. Anarchici? Giovani? Sono in campo da almeno 20 anni. E sono nati in Germania cone fenomeno.  Cerchiamo di vedere il problema a livello internazionale: si spostano. Cercano visibilità (ieri a Bologna non c"erano e la polizia ha caricato) mediatica. Incendiano qualsiasi auto (ho visto distruggere una Honda crv del 2002 e una vecchia mazda 6). Agiscono con coordinamento. Cazzo... si sono spogliati degli abiti tutti insieme... sono di diverse nazionalita. Possibile che non vengano identificati? Come comunicano tra loro?


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2015)

E abbiamo pure l'eurogendfor...


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A quella manifestazione non sono andata perché non condivido le premesse ma sono andata a molte manifestazioni che sono state raccontate in modo diverso da come sono andate nella realtà.
> Ma proprio molte.
> Anche per questo motivo ho deciso che la manifestazione in sé non sia più uno strumento valido per esprimere dissenso o diffondere le proprie idee. Non sono un'ideologa né un'organizzatrice e non sono in grado di escogitare altre modalità.
> Però mi sembra ingenuo pensare di avere un quadro completo degli eventi che consenta di esprimere giudizi generali su fatti cruenti che fortunatamente non si sono verificati e che restano nel campo delle ipotesi.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Aggiungo un mio pensiero. Spesso certe scelte sono calcolate per il peso politico che hanno. Fu così a Genova. È stato così a Milano.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggo su tutti i giornali oggi che la questura ha deciso in sinergia con Alfano di non avere un atteggiamento aggressivo con i black bloc e antagonisti, ma di "accompagnare" la loro devastazione cercando di contenerla e limitare i danni messi già in conto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Semplice loro non sono indipendentisti veneti con il tanko...
Sono solo dei black bloc...no?
Mica attentano allo Stato eh?
Al massimo imbrattano qualche muro...


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Lo sapete che in Germania ad Amburgo e a Berlino è emergenza auto bruciate da giovani disadattati?* Tanto da costituire spot elettorale. Da anni. *E non riescono a risolvere il problema*... a chi si lamenta dell'Italia ricordo che i black bloc hanno colpito ovunque. Anarchici? Giovani? Sono in campo da almeno 20 anni. E sono nati in Germania cone fenomeno.  Cerchiamo di vedere il problema a livello internazionale: si spostano. Cercano visibilità (ieri a Bologna non c"erano e la polizia ha caricato) mediatica. Incendiano qualsiasi auto (ho visto distruggere una Honda crv del 2002 e una vecchia mazda 6). Agiscono con coordinamento. Cazzo... si sono spogliati degli abiti tutti insieme... sono di diverse nazionalita. Possibile che non vengano identificati? Come comunicano tra loro?


Anche qui da noi... certe notti sono partite anche una decina di macchine, e la polizia non riesce a beccarli. D'altronde è un attimo, accendino zeppato posato dietro una gomma e via.


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Maggio 2015)

"adesso ti spiego come" (cit. Marcellus Wallace).
Ho già avvisato i miei condomini. Se passano sotto casa, siamo noi - per ora una decina - a scendere con casco e maglio alla mano. Fidatevi, i ragazzini con Nike e Rolex stavano alla larga....ai pischelletti piace vincere facile. Tipico eroismo del cazzo. Poi li prendi per le orecchie e piagnucolano che vogliono la mamma, la nonna, la trisavola...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggo su tutti i giornali oggi che la questura ha deciso in sinergia con Alfano di non avere un atteggiamento aggressivo con i black bloc e antagonisti, ma di "accompagnare" la loro devastazione cercando di contenerla e limitare i danni messi già in conto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è molto, ma molto peggio dei black bloc...
E sarà costato un occhio della testa...
Mica scemo il cinesino...

[video=youtube;p6BrANTy_5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6BrANTy_5k[/video]

Ma io ti dico...
Che ai miei tempi se suonavo così...

Mozart...

ehm...oltre a suscitare ilarità mi cacciavano dal conservatorio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Io non capisco come si possa pensare di avere giustizia in un paese dove i teppisti violenti non vengono toccati ma a un'insegnante che sta manifestando pacificamente vengono spaccate le braccia a manganellate e nessuno dice un accidente.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

ahò comunque di questi bisogna ammirare la coerenza... sono talmente antiglobalizzazione che al poslo hanno i rolex e usano pure l'inglese per il nome del movimento


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco come si possa pensare di avere giustizia in un paese dove i teppisti violenti non vengono toccati ma a un'insegnante che sta manifestando pacificamente vengono spaccate le braccia a manganellate e nessuno dice un accidente.


Non capisco come si possa avere giustizia in un paese dove si riduce la violenza politica a teppismo.
Anzi, solo un certo tipo di violenza. Quella degli ultimi. La violenza con la quale ci ammazzano tutti quotidianamente, quella no, è normale. E' democratica.
Ci stanno ammazzando ogni giorno, quella è violenza.
Ci ammazzano quando ci prendono a lavorare gratis all'Expo.
Pecore.


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò comunque di questi bisogna ammirare la coerenza... sono talmente antiglobalizzazione che al poslo hanno i rolex e usano pure l'inglese per il nome del movimento


Idiota e ignorante. Tre stronzate su tre hai scritto.
1. Quella dei rolex era una bufala.
2. Non è un movimento.
3. Il nome gliel'hanno affibiato i giornalisti
Ti prenderei a bastonate sul cranio se fossi qui.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Idiota e ignorante. Tre stronzate su tre hai scritto.*
> 1. Quella dei rolex era una bufala.
> 2. Non è un movimento.
> 3. Il nome gliel'hanno affibiato i giornalisti
> *Ti prenderei a bastonate sul cranio se fossi qu*i.


ahahahahah dai, sei quello che piscia sul bancomat, confessa


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Idiota e ignorante. Tre stronzate su tre hai scritto.
> 1. Quella dei rolex era una bufala.
> 2. Non è un movimento.
> 3. Il nome gliel'hanno affibiato i giornalisti
> Ti prenderei a bastonate sul cranio se fossi qui.


Ottimo. Il forum è una buona arena per allenarsi a tirare fuori le palle. Continua così che ce la fai


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ti prenderei a bastonate sul cranio se fossi qui.


Minchia zio bordello!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa avere giustizia *in un paese dove si riduce la violenza politica* *a teppismo*.
> Anzi, solo un certo tipo di violenza. Quella degli ultimi. La violenza con la quale ci ammazzano tutti quotidianamente, quella no, è normale. E' democratica.
> Ci stanno ammazzando ogni giorno, quella è violenza.
> Ci ammazzano quando ci prendono a lavorare gratis all'Expo.
> Pecore.


pirlone, non è violenza politica, è teppismo sterile... rassegnati.


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ottimo. Il forum è una buona arena per allenarsi a tirare fuori le palle. Continua così che ce la fai


Non ho tirato fuori le palle, espressione maschilista che personalmente aborro. Detto da una donna, poi.
Ironizzo e scherzo sulla mia miseria personale e continuerò a farlo.
Ma quando leggo certe cose mi sale il sangue al cervello. E non è una questione di affermazione personale, è una questione politica, per me vitale.


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho tirato fuori le palle, espressione maschilista che personalmente aborro. Detto da una donna, poi.
> Ironizzo e scherzo sulla mia miseria personale e continuerò a farlo.
> Ma quando leggo certe cose mi sale il sangue al cervello. E non è una questione di affermazione personale, è una questione politica, per me vitale.


Invece non sei per niente autoironico. Ti prendi troppo sul serio.
E poi io parlo come voglio, o vuoi impormi un linguaggio politicamente corretto?
Non sei moderno, non sei controcorrente, non sei inteligentsia. Sei incazzato e basta. Ma come ha detto un'altra utentessa, se non sei venuto in un barcone è più una posa che altro.


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Invece non sei per niente autoironico. Ti prendi troppo sul serio.
> E poi io parlo come voglio, o vuoi impormi un linguaggio politicamente corretto?
> Non sei moderno, non sei controcorrente, non sei inteligentsia. Sei incazzato e basta. Ma come ha detto un'altra utentessa, se non sei venuto in un barcone è più una posa che altro.


Scusami Drusilla, non sono stato chiaro. Ironizzo sulla mia situazione sentimentale. Mi avete conosciuto in quella veste. Perché lì mi sento un coglione.
Però su questioni politiche mi incazzo sul serio. Questo volevo dire.
E la distanza tra me e i cadaveri sparsi nel mediterraneo è ovvia.
Però il nemico è comune.
E' l'origine del problema che accomuna situazione esistenzialmente molto diverse, ma politicamente vicine.


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Scusami Drusilla, non sono stato chiaro. Ironizzo sulla mia situazione sentimentale. Mi avete conosciuto in quella veste. Perché lì mi sento un coglione.
> Però su questioni politiche mi incazzo sul serio. Questo volevo dire.
> E la distanza tra me e i cadaveri sparsi nel mediterraneo è ovvia.
> Però il nemico è comune.
> E' l'origine del problema che accomuna situazione esistenzialmente molto diverse, ma politicamente vicine.


Sulla tua situazione sentimentale hai ironizzato? Mi sarà sfuggito, a me sembrava fossero coglioni e ma i avessero amato veramente chi ti diceva che stai in una relazione malata. Ti monta la rabbia e parti con un mix di presunto feminismo per giustificare il comportamento della tua compagna; salvo poi lasciar chiaro che veramente lei è succube e ti vede come superiore. Non è affar mio, lo so, è che ho un grandissimo difetto: mi dai sui nervi chi se la racconta e si arrabbia quando non la ci si beve.


----------

